# Any good Christian books for my wife?



## Von (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm looking for a book that my wife would enjoy. She's not into heavy theological works and she recently enjoyed "12 Extraordinary Women" by John MacArthur and "Trusting God" by Jerry Bridges.


----------



## JimmyH (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm halfway through John Stott's 'Why I Am A Christian' and it is very good for an introduction into basic concepts of the Faith. I plan on giving it to a friend who has told me many times, "I wish I could believe as you do, but I just can't."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 29, 2017)

She would probably appreciate C.S. Lewis's book _Screwtape Letters_, and its modern update _Lord Foulgrin's Letters_, by Randy Alcorn, as long as she was aware of the premise of each book.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2017)

Would she be interested in biographies on people of God from ages past?


----------



## Von (Jun 30, 2017)

Jake said:


> Would she be interested in biographies on people of God from ages past?


Maybe, - what would you suggest?


----------



## KeithW (Jun 30, 2017)

My #1 recommendation is "The Attributes Of God" by Arthur W. Pink. A later and expanded version is called "Gleanings In The Godhead". Both are available as free ebooks.

There are 2 biographies I recommend. 

"Tortured For Christ" by Richard Wurmbrand. He was a Lutheran minister in Eastern Europe at the start of WW2. A demonstration of Christian hope and love while being tortured. 

"Rees Howells: Intercessor" by Norman Grubb. A man who devoted his life to prayer ministry.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 30, 2017)

Simple, yet deep updated puritan works. Make book reading count every time you pick up a book.

Christ’s Righteousness Imputed, the Saint’s Surest Plea for Eternal Life - by Michael Harrison (1640-1729)
The Christian’s Duty to Walk Wisely – by Matthew Mead (1630-1699)
The Vision of the Wheels: A Treatise on the Providence of God – by Matthew Mead (1630-1699)
The Promises of God - by Nicholas Byfield (1579–1622)
The Wells of Salvation Opened - by William Spurstowe (1605-1666)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 30, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Creation-Reg...=1498847432&sr=8-1&keywords=creation+regained


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 1, 2017)

Maybe she would enjoy 'A Praying Life' and 'A Loving Life' by Paul Miller? They are easy to read, very helpful, and I enjoyed them very much (and hope to reread the first soon). Despite disagreeing with some things here and there, I think they are very valuable.

I have also loved biographies of women from reformed traditions: their witness to the sufficiency of God's word for our life of faith (even in very hard times) has been a huge blessing to me -- books by Helen Rosaveare, Darlene Diebler Rose's 'Evidence Not Seen', Corrie Ten Boom's 'Hiding Place'. 

Your wife might also enjoy the books by Faith Cook that are composed of a number of shorter biographies (like 'Seeing the Invisible').


----------



## deathtolife (Jul 4, 2017)

*Woman: Her Mission and Her Life - Adolph Monod 

The Law of Kindness: Serving with Heart and Hands - Mary Beeke

*


----------

